# fuel/oil mix



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

On my odyssey I have a 250 cc 2-stroke engine. I have NO clue what the fuel/oil mixture is and havent really found it anywhere. Would anyone have an approximate fuel/oil mixture??
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you tried a Honda dealer he should be able to tell you.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Honda dealer here doesnt know anything about those odysseys. I have called them a few times. All they know is how to order me a part.
Ryan


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

As a rule of thumb...a 40:1 ratio is considered a safe, middle of the road mix for a 2-cycle engine. It may foul out a few plugs a little earlier, but it should save you from cooking an engine.


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Ryan
There is a 2 cycle oil called (Opti-2) Briggs & Stratton are the distributer for it, it's a little more expensive but one mix is good for any ratio I've used it for 14 years now with no problem I still have the original plug in my Homeilite weed whip (14 yrs) on Opti-2 also used it (same mix) in my Lawnboy, Sthil saw, Mac saw & several snowmobiles

Archie


----------

